# Ugh! Need a new shop! Suggestions?



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Ugh, it looks like I am moving back to Florida, and I am going to have to get build/have built a new shop. If I commondeer the garage again I am dead meat.

I have about enough space to put in one of those Home Depot 2 story barns behind the house.

Should I? It SEEMS the easiest approach. I will be starting a new job and won't have time to build something myself. Yes, I KNOW that would be cheaper, but I want my shop fairly quickly, dang it. Guys gotta have his man cave with FIVE women in the house!

Does anyone know any other decent prefab 2 stories that are available in the Florida Panhandle?

PLEASE suggest away!

Milo


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Where in the panhandle,There are several different places.some will custom build.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

custom build, (at least here in Utah) it is cheaper


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

What John said! Take time to look around and try to find something already made. Most storage building companies will build to your specs at no additional charge. It may take a few weeks, but it would be worth it. Don't buy from Lowes or Home Depot. If you'll compare prices, you'll know why. Good luck.

Edit:. . . . and what Bert said, too.


----------



## b2rtch (Jan 20, 2010)

custom build, (at least here in Utah) it is cheaper. 
I saved over $6000.00 building a shop compared with one this sheds you are talking about


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

... and if you have room for TWO of them barns, get TWO! LOL

You'll love it…

*OR… do what Bert said… & make it twice as big! LOL*


----------



## tierraverde (Dec 1, 2009)

Why take two when One'll do!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

Build one that is 1 million square foot, has full ducted dust collection with a baghouse or 40 hp cyclone.
Make it your dream… Plenty of space and ten thousand bf of every lumber species… We all want a shop like that, so build it!


----------



## JoeLyddon (Apr 22, 2007)

They're just like Hard disks *used *to be…

*Jim C.*
Always get TWICE what you think you will need… the first one will fill-up faster than you think… LOL


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

jim c has a point. especially if its just temporary. If you can get all of that in one of those buildings, you're in trouble. You won't have a lot of extra space, but what the hell…...My shop is 12×16…...and if you listed all of your machines, I have more. Everything is on wheels. Its a hassle, but until I win the lottery, it will have to do.


----------



## Sailor (Jun 17, 2009)

I live just above the Florida panahandle in Dothan, Alabama. I'm about 1.5 hours away from the gulf. Where are moving to?

I know around here there are several small places around town that sell those prefab buildings like your are talking about. I have been in some of them and they are pretty darn nice.

If you are willing to spend the extra money and you know that is the route you want to go I would make one suggestion, try to get one with 9' ceilings. Seems like the ones I have seen are 8' and I know 9' is much easier to work in.


----------



## joebloe (Feb 13, 2012)

Sailor : I agree 100 % about the 9 ft ceilings.the centeror my shop is 9' 6"the sides are 8',a whole lot easyer to flip a sheet of plywood around.the place I was talking about is in Ponce DeLeon Fl. that custom builds.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Nope, won't be temporary. It's outside of Tallahassee, and I really like the 16×16 or 16×20 HD Summer Wind 2 story barn design because it will fit VERY nicely behind that house and shouldn't be visible from the road. If I can find plans I'd take a whack at doing it myself, but haven't had any luck finding them.

Any suggestions on places for do-it-yourself pre-fab at a good price?

Sailor, can you email me some suggestions from Dothan? Been there many times.

John, same to you, can you suggest anyone?

Thanks!


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

how about a Steel building?


----------



## Alexandre (May 26, 2012)

If you want a link… http://www.superiorsheds.com/Steel-Buildings


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Steel wouldn't fly in the neighborhood. Gotta go wood, I think…? But I need two floors.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Links to Gamble style shed plans (two story) around 16×16 or 16×20 would be appreciated.

Milo


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I don't know anything about prefab buildings, but if you don't already know about it, I'll alert you to Grizzly's free online shop planner. Great tool for doing a scale layout once the shop is built. Good luck with the shop and the job.


----------



## Milo (Apr 24, 2009)

Thanks Scott, I had forgotten about that. Thank you for the reminder!


----------

